

Ask HN: Where do you find good podcasts? - jaredbrown

I'm always on the prowl for new tech podcasts to listen to but I'm not sure where to find them. Some of the best podcasts I listen to have come as recommendations from friends and are shows that don't rank highly in iTunes or come from 5by5.tv. So HNers, where do you go to find good podcasts?
======
mcrider
My website <http://flapcast.com> has a social component that allows voting on
podcasts and shows top podcasts among your friends and the world. The social
part of the site hasn't really taken off yet but its still a great way to
listen to podcasts.

Otherwise, if you do a search there are some threads on Hacker News where
people recommend some great podcasts; there are similar posts on Quora.

------
dpcx
I look at <http://gpodder.net> occasionally. They tend to have some stuff
that's a bit more obscure as well.

~~~
jaredbrown
Thanks

------
glennos
What are your interests?

